# DRCCC club meeting for 2006 season



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Detroit Radio COntrol Car Club in 2006*

Janurary Club meeting information.
The club meeting is 7pm, at the following location: 
ERA Bowers And Associates

17277 W Ten Mile Road
Southfield MI 48075


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What date is this being held on? I probably can't make it, but others might want to know.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Actually Rich the meeting was last night. Although I sent 2 email notifications prior to it through our club email, this thread was posted to remind people.

Certainly we can continue the discussion here if there is an audience, especially for those who did not attend. So I can recap what we went over at last nights meeting. Although multiple items were discussed, I mainly wanted to set the agenda for our 2006 season in advance so that we can rally support and planning to make those goals happen.

I have felt that The Detroit Radio control Car club should be about providing a viable source for onroad rc racing in the detroit metro area. Simply put the goal for 2006 would be to host a full season of onroad racing in the metro detroit area for both electric and gas classes. By doing this, club membership should thrive by offering as many possible classes that offer beginner to expert.

We would have to evaluate the schedule first, but the target would be 10 electric onroad events, and 10 nitro events. This primarily will revolve around locating a site to install permantly for the duration of the season from May through September. We will most likely incur a large expense to aquire a lot and materials to support it, so I would like to propose that we take initiative to collect membership pledges for 2006 at $100 per person or family, and target a minimum of 50 members 25 electric, and 25 nitro. This expense will prepay a full season of racing or drastically reduced entry fees for memebers compared to non-due paying members. Pledges would have to be collected once we secure a location before the season starts.

This is going to be a huge task, which is why I felt we should start now. I alone cannot do this without help in planning and orgainzing either. The next step is to collect feedback from anyone interested here. So, If you are interested, just post a reply here. I would like to keep this as open as possible.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

TTT. Hopefully now that more of you are back from the nationals I hope we could get a discussion going on here. We're open to anyone interested. It may seem a bit early, but it would be nice to get a sample of some of your reactions about racing outdoor next season so we can make plans to suit the general consensus. Is my proposal way out of line? What would you do if you were running the DRCCC?


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

ttt. Heyfolks. 2006 outdoors racing is just around the bend. Feedback from anyone in the area on what we can do for next season for onroad racing in the detroit metro area is welcomed.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

A location in the I-696/I-275/MI-14 corridor where the track doesn't have to be torn down every race day is perfect. Or, at least a location where the boards can be stored at the location would be good, too.

-Rich


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Location wise I have been all over the area... its not an easy task. We need specific leads to follow up on. I am tired of driving all around the metro area... calling the land owner to get no response or a no thank yous. Calling/writing city/county rec departments... etc. I'm getting a little tired, and my wife is getting impatient. Anyway, I can't do this alone.

Regarding setup and tear down that is the plan. Ideally Once at the start of the season, and once at the end. We have struggled for years to find something like this,so we have to try something different. So we also need to plan in case we need to pay for it: Wouldn't you be willing pay annual membership due equivalent to 10 dollars per race to have a site like this?


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a few announcements:

The midwest Series for 2006 has been scheduled tentatively. The Date the Midwest Series arrives in Detroit may be in September 16th. 

There needs to be a club meeting held in Janruary. I propose to hold the meeting on the 12th or the 19th. Please reply if you have preference to attend this meeting. The purpose for this meeting is to nominate officers and discuss our schedule:

President
Vice President
Secretary
Treasurer

Officers may choose to continue in their current roles, but need to be nominated by themselves or others given they agree to it.

Thanks
TK


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Club meeting Jan 12th thursday 7pm*

Its time to get serious planning how, what, when, where, why 2006 will be like with the drccc. If you have any interest in taking part of having a place to race for outdoor onroad in Detroit metro area please consider attending a drccc club meeting. Last week you recieved a notification that on the 12th or the 19th. I recieved no particular request for any date except one for the 12th so thats when it will be folks.



The club meeting is 7pm, at the same location: 
ERA Bowers And Associates

17277 W Ten Mile Road
Southfield MI 48075

The purpose for this meeting is to nominate officers and discuss our plans for 2006.
President
Vice President
Secretary
Treasurer

Officers may choose to continue in their current roles, but need to be nominated by themselves or others given they agree to it.

Thanks,
TK

If you are not on the DRCCC mailing list and you would like to recieve email notifications please email [email protected] stating so.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I recieved a email from one of the people on the mailing list, to wich i replied but the email failed. So I will post my response to the question here. The question came along the lines of saying that the individual wanted to race but wasn't sure based on our track location or schedule.

My response is very simple to anyone considering racing outdoors in SE michigan particularily nitro:
If you can come to our meetings you can take part in planning where and 
when everything will be for next year. Nothing is planned yet. Right 
now we're not getting much interest (at the meetings, on this forum or by email) wich makes it very difficult for us to plan anything. I really want to do alot more with the club but it all depends on you. Please tell your friends about the meeting and bring them out if you can.

Furthermore, it would be a great gauge of interest if some more people would say something in the form of a post on this thread. So far its been about 2 months of only me posting information here and only one other poster has asked a question.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Sorry for the delayed response.....*

I will be at the club meeting on the 12th. I know what we need to do to get non-profit status. I will bring whatever information I can get to the meeting. I suspect that we will need to clarify the officers before we can submit any paperwork.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks steve. I posted some fliers out at CEFX raceway yesterday, we possibly will have some more people come out to the meeting.


----------

